# I just passed something weird!



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I just went to the washroom because I thought I had started my period. When I wiped myself there was no blood but a large white slimy mass - like mucus however the center was a large hard mass of something. I am just wondering if anyone has any ideas of what this could have been. It was really scary.


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

OMG I LOVE YOU!ive been getting that so much for the past year,didnt have the hard mass tho, i decided to leave it thinking it would clear up but no such luck, its really affecting me cos it just "drops out" when it wants to, ive got a doctors appt on mon 2 sort it out, perhaps you should go too?


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had a greyish/white thing come out, but I had my period at the time, it was sac-like basically looked like a balloon that wasn't blown up. I told the doctor about it and she had no idea what I was talking about she looked at me like I was crazy and said it was probably just uterus lining. It hasn't happened again so I don't worry.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

did you hear anything from the doctor?


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

yea i got it sent off for tests and it came back a few weeks ago, apparently it was a thrush type infection. so thye put me on antibiotics, but 2 days after finishing the tablets its back. not as severe but still present, so ive gotta book another appointment. darn vagina!


----------



## 15890 (Jun 20, 2005)

antibiotics are not for yeast infections - they cause yeast infections ask the doctor for diflucan if you are desparate. What a idiot to give you antibiotics for that I had a round of them for something or other and i got the worst infection which lasted 6 months! i also had the white stuff but havent had it in a long time i also found douching with yougurt helped bigtime


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

hay thanks for that well im off again on thursday so i'll mention that then. and ill get myself some yoghurt, too expensive to keep wearing pads everyday Lol, cheers x


----------



## 14601 (Jun 24, 2005)

well went yest, they put me in today to check for HVS? and frikken chlamydiah, which had they bothered to ask me i could have denied, lol had 1 sexual partner who i went with to get checked out b4 we slept together and hes all clear!anyways went today had a metal tong put in me which i think went a bit 2 far in cos im bleeding now lol, something they did put major pressure on my bowel, takes 5 mins to get 2 my docs frm where i live. was at home 4 about 3 mins then all a sudden i had 2 go if u get me lol, after that i noticed my vagina throwing out small bits of clumpy blood. nice, and now im perioding!







only have 2 wait a week and hopefully ill have a more accurate diagnosis and med that works


----------

